# Looking for DH FR stuff in or near Vicenza Italy



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

hey everyone i'm looking for dh or fr trails in or near vicenza italy, i just found out last night that i'm moving there in september or october and i was hoping i could find some trails to ride while i call the place home.

Thanks in advance and have a nice day!


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

So i've been looking around some websites and researching the riding in italy and so far i've found a few places that look pretty good to ride, has anyone ever been to Mottolino Bike Park or Lake Garda, i think those are the two biggest places ive found, also has anyone been to the Finale Ligure area


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Vicenza is not-so-near to Finale, Mottolino or Lake Garda. 

Great places anyway with a huge lot of information on the web. Just do some more research.


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

i know, lake garda is the closest and its like an hour and a half away, the others are i think somewhere between 4 and 5 hours away, i was just wondering if anyone has been there, and what they thought about it...i've been doing research for a couple months now i just havent found many reviews of the areas.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

darkness777 said:


> i know, lake garda is the closest and its like an hour and a half away, the others are i think somewhere between 4 and 5 hours away, i was just wondering if anyone has been there, and what they thought about it...i've been doing research for a couple months now i just havent found many reviews of the areas.


Lake Garda, Finale and Molini di Triora are must-do´s -period. You can book guided AM and FR shuttle services or ride up&down on your own. Look on their websites (e.g. gardaonmtb, finale freeride and rivierafreeride ). The Riviera (Finale, Molini, San Remo) is a great place in winter.
Then there are all those places which are ski-resorts in winter, like Livigno, Sauce dÓulx, and many more.

There is also a website for DH/FR in Vicenza itself AFAIK. 
Some of the websites are originally in english, some german, most of them italian with english translation. Look into www.mtb-forum.it for more local information.


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

sweet thats the info i was hoping for, although i have been looking on my own i knew someone knew more than i did thanks for the websites im sure they will me out greatly.


----------

